# I'm Leaving



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

alright, see ya


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

tl;dr

10char


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Um, ok?

10donotgivetwoshits.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Awww people... DAMN YOU! I purposefully tried to respond quickly (on topic) to a bunch of threads to hopefully make this one drop off the active topics list.

I haven't got involved to this point, but people like this are just here for attention. People blame it on the mods, but it's the attention whores that cause the problems!

Best method of dealing with this (other than my previous favorite way to deal with them), is to ignore them.

So he/she/it is leaving... Why did he/she/it feel they needed to make a thread about it? Attention! 

And like all of our drug addicted cousins, the worst thing we can do is enable. :blowup:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

what are we talking about


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Since this is at the top anyways, I'll post this pic of my snowboard again.

And a reward for anyone who happens to scroll thru my whole post.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

What does it mean that it was the _board_ pic that gave me "Wood!!" :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

DC, 
I enjoyed some of the stuff and the elicited responses. However, in all good tales there's the butt end or the tragic role. However I'd like to point out that being the antagonist is much more than being merely a douche bag troll with an asshole for a mouth. Yes being the villain, there is douche baggery, assholishness but there also needs to be a dash of charm or endearment to raise being the antagonist to an art form. Thus....

HOW TO CREATE A MEMORABLE VILLAIN OR ANTAGONIST FOR YOUR STORY : Character Development Help

And if you ever come down and want to ride or a tour, let me know.
wrath


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

His girlfriend made him choose either the mouse or the handbrake. He opted for the mouse and is now scared to go near the Interwebz.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would like to take this moment remembering our dear friend. DCsnow.

And to ask that as a collective group we knock the fucking yoga pants pics off. It was funny for awhile and appropriate for some threads. It is getting very off putting for our female members to have them pop up in every flame thread and such. 

So pretty please with sugar on top. Knock off the yoga pants pics. 

Lets show a little more class. If you a thread dedicated to them be my guest. Lets keep it contained.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yoga pants were/are an organic, playful tool used on trolls because the mods are not doing their jobs in neutralizing them. if trolls were banned/blocked/deleted/shut down/chastised appropriately by the people charged to do so it never would have evolved.

my new tool of choice against these idiots will hereafter be Blue Waffle and herpes dick pics exclusively. you'll be begging for yoga pants if you don't address these trolls. 

this thread is not exempt. this is nothing but attention whoring (trolling). please delete/lock this thread.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> yoga pants were/are an organic, playful tool used on trolls because the mods are not doing their jobs in neutralizing them. if trolls were banned/blocked/deleted/shut down/chastised appropriately by the people charged to do so it never would have evolved.
> 
> my new tool of choice against these idiots will hereafter be Blue Waffle and herpes dick pics exclusively. you'll be begging for yoga pants if you don't address these trolls.
> 
> this thread is not exempt. this is nothing but attention whoring (trolling). please delete/lock this thread.


ANYTHING but blue waffle and herpes dick... ANYTHING


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

so is this a blue waffle??


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn it guys, you just kept pushing and pushing DCsnow away and now he's gone! :laugh:

In all seriousness though, DC made for some mildly entertaining reading on the slow days. So in that respect, DCsnow, you will be missed. 

Now, lets talk about snowboarding. :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> .....In all seriousness though, DC made for some mildly entertaining reading on the slow days. So in that respect, DCsnow, you will be missed.


:dunno: I guess if you guys start missing the entertainment? I suppose M2M and I could always go back to making asses of ourselves and start hurling insults at ea. other again!

Whaddaya say there buddy? Wanna get into another shit slinging rant just for old times sake?  :eusa_clap:



AcroPhile said:


> Now, lets talk about snowboarding. :yahoo:


Naaah! Your right! Snowboard talk, That's a better idea anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Do not feed the troll. He just needs the attention to feed his narcissism.

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :dunno: I guess if you guys start missing the entertainment? I suppose M2M and I could always go back to making asses of ourselves and start hurling insults at ea. other again!
> 
> Whaddaya say there buddy? Wanna get into another shit slinging rant just for old times sake?  :eusa_clap:


Lol. Hell, why not. You old wind bag.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This thread is done. Move on.

You want a more locked-down forum? You got it. Note however, that it isn't "a more locked-down forum except when I post".

Be careful what you wish for.


----------

